

Ask HN: What's a good algorithm for varying the price of an iOS app over time?  - amichail

Note that this might include making the app free temporarily.<p>Such an algorithm would take into account historical data about the app and also input from the developer (e.g., about how good he/she thinks a new feature is).
======
ares2012
In general, if you want to make any real money from iOS, make your app free
and have users unlock features with in-app purchases. The cost of gaining wide
adoption of free applications is very low and you'll find your conversions
once they start using the app are much higher than price changing strategies.
You also have the option to break down the pricing into smaller pieces (have a
few $0.50 upgrades instead of paying $2 for the app).

If you have more specific questions about the kind of app/genre I'm happy to
answer them. My company (<http://flurry.com>) specialize in mobile application
analytics and marketing.

~~~
amichail
But if you make an app free temporarily, you can get a spike in the ranking
that can't be sustained with a free app.

But there's a problem because people might get used to it being free every
once in a while. They might try waiting for it to become free again.

